# High School Class Wish List



## dwt1 (Jan 14, 2006)

Hi Folks:

A question for the post-secondary school members. 

What high school classes do you wish you had taken? Specifically, what classes (outside of theatre classes) do you now realize would have been of benefit to you now that you are working? Likewise, what classes would have made your college technical theatre studies easier?

Thanks,

dwt1


----------



## soundman (Jan 14, 2006)

CAD and DC/AC electronics would have made my life easer. 

Im glad I took welding and robotics because my school is starting to look at PLCs and automation.


----------



## Peter (Jan 15, 2006)

If you are going on to college... take APs!!! They are great! Even if you dont get the credit, at least you will see the material and be that much more prepared for it in college, with the added benifit that your HS teachers will probaby teach it to you, where your professors in college will just throw it at you w/o explaining anything. 

AP all the way!


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 15, 2006)

physics, psychology, electronics, all the math you can take...and how much i hate to say this, english. so you have a better understanding of the plays and such. and of course any theatre classes your school offers or try to take a few classes at a local college.


----------



## ship (Jan 16, 2006)

Art classes. Had to spend a year of college in catch up because I missed out on it in high school. How else does one sketch a set or otherwise convey a non-drafted or Cadd image, much less do a quick painting for set or projection image? Whip out a sculpture or even carve stone? Lots of art class would be useful.

Granted there is a lot of imaging softwhere but when in production meeting and all you have is a napkin...


----------



## avkid (Jan 16, 2006)

http://www.americansforthearts.org/default.asp
http://www.americansforthearts.org/public_awareness/


----------



## disc2slick (Jan 19, 2006)

definately any art classes you can take. Also any class that will teach you about drafing, by hand or on the computer. Music classes are good if you're ever working on an opera or musical. Also it depends on what you want to go into in theater.

-dan


----------



## sound_nerd (Jan 19, 2006)

Art, Math (i stopped at gr 11), advanced english, automotive (welding and metals), co-op.


----------



## propmonkey (Jan 20, 2006)

i wish i would have had time to take a welding class and drafting but i guess ill have to take them in college or maybe ill see babout taking a welding class over the summer at a local tech school


----------



## hklq (May 31, 2009)

I took a lot of English and Literature classes in high school which gave me a solid grounding when it comes to working on Shakespeare or any "classic" plays. I wish I had taken some art classes. AutoCAD and hand drafting were fairly easy to pick up but sketching props or costumes, painting, and basic colour matching are now my weak points.


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jun 3, 2009)

I did take a humanities class that was a nice overview of classic art and music. I am very glad that I was involved in music as you often need to understand the flow of the music to create mood (either when designing or taking cues). I wish that I had taken more industrial arts, like welding. I wish that my school had offered more with computing (well, we had the top of the line Apple IIe, so it was just too long ago). I wish that we had electronics courses. Then again, it probably would have helped for me to plan on working in theater. I might have made many different decisions in HS and college.


----------

